# Desktop monitor dead! Can I use laptop as monitor to view desktop files?



## plus_2_kid

I have an old G4 desktop with tons of music files and photos on it. I haven't had it turned on a over a year. I would like to retrieve these files. I just turned it on -- I think the desktop is working fine but the monitor is dark/dead/black. 

I have a G4 laptop. Is there any way I can connect it to my desktop and use my laptop's screen to view the desktop's, well, desktop?


----------



## etaf

i know of no way to use a laptop screen 

do you have TV you can connect it to, do you have a modern flatscreen TV at all with a VGA input


----------



## tomdkat

etaf said:


> i know of no way to use a laptop screen


Establishing a remote desktop connection to the desktop Mac from the laptop would accomplish this. The problem here is, remote desktop is probably not enabled on the desktop Mac.

I'm with etaf, connect another monitor of some kind to the desktop machine.

Peace....


----------



## etaf

yea, thats what i do with my desktop - but was all set up first ..... it also plugs into a TV screen, when i need to use it - just sites as a server


----------



## plus_2_kid

hi -- I've found my answer:

NO. 

It is NOT possible to use my laptop as a monitor for my desktop UNLESS I ALREADY have access to my desktop to program it to do so. Problem being of course that I CAN'T currently "see" my desktop since the monitor is dead.

So I'm off to Radio Shack to buy a cable so I can use my TV. 

Thanks for the help


----------

